# [Installation Gentoo CD minimal] : probleme de config reseau

## syrius31

Bonjour,

Etant donné que je n'ai pas un pc tres puissant (architecture i386), je me suis lancé dans l'installation Gentoo depuis le CD minimal...seulement voilà, je bloque dès la premiere etape : la configuration reseau...

j'ai une carte wifi et un routeur wifi et je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut que je replisse dans les champs : 

- SSID

- encryption

-  etc etc....

Je precise que ma carte wifi marchait tres bien sous windows WP...j'ai juste voulu changer et y mettre Linux....donc j'attends impatiemment vos réponse car je suis pas tres un expert...merci.  :Smile: 

Fab

----------

## Martin.

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum !

Pourrais-tu nous indiquer ce que te retourne la commande "lspci" ?

Peut-être que ta carte est déjà détectée, mais pas configurée. Dans ce cas, le script "net-setup" pourra t'aider.

----------

## gbetous

 *syrius31 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai une carte wifi et un routeur wifi et je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut que je replisse dans les champs : 
> 
> - SSID
> ...

 

Bin ca malheureusement c'est à toi de le savoir ! Il faut y mettre ce que ton routeur fait.

Tu n'as pas ces renseignements ?

----------

## syrius31

SSID, c'est quoi exactement? c'est le nom du réseau? (genre sur win XP, quand on fait : "afficher la liste des connexions sans fil", on a tout un tas de connexions : "Wanadoo-gxxx" (par exemple) ou bien "Tartanpion" (nom d'un reseau domestique)......) c'est ça un SSID? bon sinon je taperai la commande que vous m'avez conseillée puis je vous donnerai les résultats..... ce soir

ET puis sinon, j'ai un i386, vous pensez que cela suffit pour faire tourner une gentoo dessus? c'est un PC que j'avais acheté en 2001 mais je me souviens pas des caracteristiques...je suis pas chez moi c'est pour ça..

merci pour vos réponses mais je risque de vous reposer des questions bientot je sens....car du coup, ma gentoo n'est pas installée...  :Smile: 

A ce soir donc...

Fab

----------

## Martin.

Oui, le SSID correspond au nom du réseau.

----------

## syrius31

car c'est justement en faisant net-setup eth0 qu'il faut ensuite que je rentre le SSID, la passerelle par defaut, le masque, etc etc.... donc quand je rentre le SSID (le nom de mon routeur tel qu'il etait ecrit sous windows justement), ensuite il me demande de renseigner mon code d'encryption en ASCII ou en hexa, ce que je fais... et ensuite...ben je comprends pas pourquoi ça marche toujours pas quand je fais links www.google.fr ou autre....donc je dois louper une étape là....

Sinon si quelqu'un s'y connait (ya pas de mal à s'y conaitre mieux que moi...lol), peut etre peut-il m'enoncer l'intégralité des commandes à taper pour effectuer l'installation d'un gentoo a partir d'un CD minimal.....

desolé de ma nullité pour ce genre de chose mais faut bien commencer à un moment donné...  :Smile: ...... enfin, je compte sur vous et sur votre gentillesse!!  :Smile: 

Fab

----------

## syrius31

comme promis, voici le résultat de la commande "lspci".

Il me donne, entre autre:

"00:09:0 Network controller : RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g"

Seulement je n'arrive toujours pas à passer la première étape de l'installation : la config réseau...

Pourtant mon installation domestique est toute simple.

- Un routeur WIFI connecté à ma livebox (SSID du routeur : "TEST", IP : 192.168.1.5)

- resultat de "ifconfig" : inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

Je ne sais pas trop comment me servir de tous ces paramètres...(et oui, sous linux, faut tout paramétrer..lol)

Je compte sur vous pour m'aider.  :Smile: 

Fab

----------

## syrius31

reseau protege par WPA-PERSONAL : tests2006....

Pourtant quand je rentre tout, ça ne marche toujours pas....

Mais j'essaie de me rassurer en me disant qu'un d'entre vous va me sortir de là...  :Smile: 

----------

## syrius31

 :Idea: 

----------

## Martin.

Bonsoir.

Essaie peut-être plutôt net-setup wlan0, et iwconfig à la place de net-setup eth0 et de ifconfig.

----------

## gbetous

 *syrius31 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ET puis sinon, j'ai un i386, vous pensez que cela suffit pour faire tourner une gentoo dessus?

 

Permets-moi de douter qu'il s'agisse d'un 386. T'es vraiment sur d'avoir acheté un 386 en 2001 ? Parce que les derniers 386 datent tout de meme de 1992 (ou pas loin).

tapes 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' et tu sauras ce que c'est.

sinon pour ton problème de wi-fi, je te conseille le temps de tout faire marcher, d'ouvrir ton reseau. aucune encryption (tout ce qui est WEP, WPA etc...) ca facilite grandement les choses.

ensuite tu pourras t'y pencher dessus tranquillement   :Wink: 

----------

## syrius31

j'ai suivi tes conseils, j'ai ouvert le reseau (plus de code donc) mais lorsque je fais "detecter les parametres DHCP automatiquement" (apres avoir rentré le SSID) et que je lance "links http://www.google.fr", ça ne marche toujours pas et ça mets "host not found"...tjs le meme probleme quoi... :Sad: 

----------

## Martin.

 *Martin. wrote:*   

> Bonsoir.
> 
> Essaie peut-être plutôt net-setup wlan0, et iwconfig à la place de net-setup eth0 et de ifconfig.

 

Est-ce que tu as essayé ca aussi ?

----------

## syrius31

oui. quand je fais "net-setup wlan0", il m'affiche la meme interface de configuration que quand je fais "net-setup eth0" et lorsque je fais "iwconfig", il me dit : "lo       no wireless extensions"

----------

## syrius31

 :Idea: 

----------

## syrius31

pourriez vous m'aider à installer Gentoo s'il vous plait?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

 *syrius31 wrote:*   

> comme promis, voici le résultat de la commande "lspci".
> 
> Il me donne, entre autre:
> 
> "00:09:0 Network controller : RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g"
> ...

 

'alute

je ne suis pas sûr mais de mémoire je ne pense pas que le module pour ta ralink soit intégré au cd d'install et ceux qui avaient du jmicron ou dans ton cas passaient à une époque par un cd alternatif maintenu par KenelOfTruth a vérifier avec d'autres du forum qui ont la même celà dit 

(déjà une recherche "RT2561/RT61" sur le forum fr donne deux threads qui pourront t'éclairer ensuite sur tes questions de paramétrage)

Sinon, au moins au début, peux-tu passer par une connexion ethernet simple ? auquel cas installe à partir de là et on verra pour faire fonctionner en wifi ensuite ce serait beaucoup plus simple

btw : peut-être que cela parlerait mieux aux autres en modifiant ton titre avec qqch du genre [install] connexion wifi RT2561/RT61 non ?   :Wink: 

----------

